# Orange Bee Shrimps



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

You could get them. Probably the species that needs brackish or salt water to breed. Without seeing a picture of the shrimp its hard to tell the species but its my guess.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

It depends. If they are real Orange Bee's like here http://www.planetinverts.com/Orange Bee Shrimp.html then they are very similar to crystals, will cross breed with crystals, etc

A lot of LFS's name Orange Sunkist though as Orange Bee, and if that's the case, they do need brackish water for the babies, so it depends what they really are.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Blackheart said:


> I saw several of these at a LFS today. I like them. Are they good for a beginner to shrimps? how are they in comparison to Cherry Shrimp?


Since they are Bee shrimp they would definitely not be as hardy as RCS or other neocaridina species. If you are really new to the shrimp hobby I would recommend not purchasing the orange bee shrimps.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, they actually didnt look anything at all like that picture.

Im not interested in trying to breed them.

they look more like this:










so there is no difference between Orange Bee Shrimps, and Orange Sunkist shrimps?


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

That looks like an Orange Sunkist. Like others said, many lfs label Sunkist as Orange Bee shrimp. I know my lfs does.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah i second that these are actually orange sunkist and not orange bee's. the difference is that the sunkist require saltwater to breed and for the larva(NOT shrimplets) to grow into adult shrimp. They may be pretty hardy, but i doubt that they're as hardy as neo's.. lifespan like most shrimp is around 1.5 years.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

They are actually pretty hardy, can get bigger than most neo/cardina's. They also go almost brown/black when saddled and berried and go back to orange. I had some and eventually gave them to my roomie for his and they are still going strong.


----------



## rocketdude1234 (Apr 8, 2010)

Blackheart said:


> Well, they actually didnt look anything at all like that picture.
> 
> Im not interested in trying to breed them.
> 
> ...


 
That's the caridina propinqua - my lfs calls them orange bee shrimp too. I've kept them in a variety or parameters from neutral ph all the way up to 8.2 with a high gh/kh. 

Never saw any of them berried but they always had eggs in the ovaries and the offspring do require brakish water. 

You can actually take a look at this biogeographic info to see where they have been located in the wild: 

http://biosearch.in/publicOrganismPage.php?id=2100

Note: The shrimp I had lasted almost two years (unknowingly). I had about 6 in with a 2 year old shubunkin gf and some amanos. When I set up a new 10 gallon, I moved 5 of them in there with some rcs and left one (that I could never find) in with the gf and amanos. Well, time went on and about a year after they had been moved, I stumbled upon the caridina propinqua grazing away in the gf tank. I hadn't see her in almost a year and then there she was. 

From my experience, they seem to be pretty hardy. Its a shame they need brakish to breed successfully since the orange is beautiful.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Too bad they aren't actual orange bee shrimp. Would be cool to find some of those. I like the way they look.


----------



## mr_bob (Jun 26, 2011)

i just got some of these at my lfs 5 for 4.50 they are pretty cool to watch and seem to be doing good in my fry tank at cleaning up all the uneaten food.

Too bad that they need salt/brackish water to reproduce.

I just cant bring myself to pay 3 dollars a shrimp plus shipping for something so small and prolly gonna die in my tanks. so ghost shrimp and these will have to be good enough for now


----------



## rocketdude1234 (Apr 8, 2010)

Mr_Bob, I see you found my favorite fish store 

I have picked up some caridina propinqua from them before.

If you haven't been to it yet, keep an eye on their website. They update the stock list each week (every other week for plants) and you can see when they get new shrimps in.

They constantly get different shrimps. I've found yellows, crs, cbs, rcs, malaya, blues, and indian zebras there within the past 2 years. 

If you're wanting RCS, there is a LFS by McAllister Park that sells rcs for $1 and they always have some. Whenever you want berried female rcs, you can pick up a few and stock your tank quite quickly once they pop. PM me if you want the store info


----------



## jpezz333 (May 12, 2010)

If the species is Caridina cantonensis sp. they do *not* need brackish water to live or breed. The parameters are the same as for Chrystal red shrimp. Like all bee shrimp, they love mosses and plants. Good luck with that in brackish water.


----------



## ShrimpinAintEz_com (Aug 29, 2021)

GeToChKn said:


> It depends. If they are real Orange Bee's like here http://www.planetinverts.com/Orange Bee Shrimp.html then they are very similar to crystals, will cross breed with crystals, etc
> 
> A lot of LFS's name Orange Sunkist though as Orange Bee, and if that's the case, they do need brackish water for the babies, so it depends what they really are.


You do not need brackish water to breed them. Amano shrimp are the only ones you need brackish water for as far as neos/caradinas. Some ghost shrimp do as well but as far as bee shrimp and orange Sunkist. You do not need brackish water. Just regular freshwater. Caradinas need a lower pH (below 7) and neocaridina need 7-7.8 (a tiny bit lower than 7 is doable but 7-7.8 is better)


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

ShrimpinAintEz_com said:


> You do not need brackish water to breed them. Amano shrimp are the only ones you need brackish water for as far as neos/caradinas. Some ghost shrimp do as well but as far as bee shrimp and orange Sunkist. You do not need brackish water. Just regular freshwater. Caradinas need a lower pH (below 7) and neocaridina need 7-7.8 (a tiny bit lower than 7 is doable but 7-7.8 is better)


This thread is 10 years old.


The shrimp in question.... orange sunkist.... a Caridina species... actually _DO_ require brackish water.

Orange neos are often mislabeled as "Orange bees"

Orange Sunkist could be a name for EITHER a color of NEO or a SPECIES of Caridina.


WoRM even mentions finding them in brackish waters.



http://www.marinespecies.org/aphia.php?p=taxdetails&id=586373




And another source stating this species lives primarily in brackish waters and mangrove areas but has been seen in freshwater streams









The IUCN Red List of Threatened Species


Established in 1964, the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species has evolved to become the world’s most comprehensive information source on the global conservation status of animal, fungi and plant species.




www.iucnredlist.org


----------



## ShrimpinAintEz_com (Aug 29, 2021)

Zoidburg said:


> This thread is 10 years old.
> 
> 
> The shrimp in question.... orange sunkist.... a Caridina species... actually _DO_ require brackish water.
> ...


Oh we are talking not talking about *Caridina propinqua * But instead about Caridina cantonensis. I guess I misread it. I was going to say I breed a lot of shrimp...I have no prob breeding the Taiwan bees


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

ShrimpinAintEz_com said:


> Oh we are talking not talking about *Caridina propinqua * But instead about Caridina cantonensis. I guess I misread it. I was going to say I breed a lot of shrimp...I have no prob breeding the Taiwan bees


Yeah, the thread is a little confusing to follow!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Zoidburg said:


> Yeah, the thread is a little confusing to follow!


They were just dredging up old threads in attempt to promote their website without being a forum sponsor. In effect committing theft of services.


----------

